# root gingerbread on d2g?



## joshmichael91 (Jul 4, 2011)

How do I go about rooting the gingerbread on my dog? So I can install cm7?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

pre-rooted or use the D3 root.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave developer forums for releases


----------

